# Bus Graveyard - Mid Wales, July 2018.



## jadewest94 (Jul 23, 2018)

Knew about this location thanks to some lovely people! Don't actually know the history on this place though.. I didn't like the feeling of being in here as the buses were so close












What was weird was when we pulled up there was already 3 cars randomly dumped there.. Mines the Audi


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 24, 2018)

Thats a bit different I like that.
Like the busses I imagine the cars have problems & are being "stored" but inevitably will never see tarmac again!


----------



## Potter (Jul 24, 2018)

Cool find. I have a bus depot that I need to check out. So far I've only looked through, and take photos through a window.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 1, 2018)

Were the buses too close together or too close to you???

Very nice this, like the internal shots!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice work Jade, glad you got in the compound.


----------

